# Fried Squash, Okra, etc.



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

A friend shared this with me and it works perfectly! Take a plate and put a couple paper towels on it. Bread your sliced squash, zucchini, okra, etc., as usual. Place the breaded slices flat on the paper towels. (I put some extra seasoning flour on the paper towel first. I think that it helps to keep them from sticking.) Depending upon your microwave wattage, microwave the plate for 4 mins. or so. Let the plate cool and then place the breaded slices onto a cookie sheet. Keep them flat. Freeze. After they are froze, put them into a freezer bag. Now you have frozen squash that will not get mushy! When ready to use, just fry as usual.


----------



## Sededl (Jan 14, 2011)

AWESOME, We love love love fried squash and cannot afford it in the winter time


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Karen, thanks so much for sharing that information. I love breaded squash and I don't like them mushy. So far I've been slicing 1/4" thick and simply freezing them on a flat surface without breading them, planning on placing them in a hot grease while still frozen and anticipating a lot of greasing popping out onto my skin. 

When you cook the ones prepared as your friend suggested, do you defrost them first? How do you keep the grease from splattering?


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I don't thaw them.  I have a deep fryer so grease really doesn't get all over.


----------



## mozarkian (Dec 11, 2009)

We bread and freeze squash, okra, etc and freeze it on cookie sheets and then place in freezer bags or containers for the winter. If you use half seasoned flour and half corn starch as a coating and they will be really crisp when fried.


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

To bread the vegees do you put the slices in an egg bath, then dredge in flour, or just flour?

Thanks,
SBJ


----------



## mountainlaurel (Mar 5, 2010)

sweetbabyjane said:


> To bread the vegees do you put the slices in an egg bath, then dredge in flour, or just flour?
> 
> Thanks,
> SBJ


That's the same question I have because when I fry them fresh, I would dredge them in an egg wash and then roll the slices in seasoned flour and then fry.

Anyone?


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Well with my okra.. I cut fresh into its slices, and drop in a bag of corn meal ... have a bag in freezer and just add to it as i go!  Then fry it !(frozen)


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I just dry bread my squash and okra in corn meal, no egg or milk wash at all.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Never had "fried squash".

Can you give me a tutorial from the beginning..........

Is this deep fried, or can it be pan fried?

Will any kind of squash work?
Both summer and winter?


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

bump==


----------



## derm (Aug 6, 2009)

It can be done either way. For fresh I slice it then season it then flour it then shallow fry into olive oil. Did tempura fry with friends for sushi night on friday, very tasty. If you season first before a flour dip, you can use garlic and things that would burn like herbs and such and it reduces the burned garlic/herbs chance. I also occasionally do the triple dip of flour then egg wash then fresh bread crumbs in a shallow fry to get a real crispy coating.


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

Hi tallpines,
We fry squash a little differently than the way it's done on this post, but it is mighty good!

Melt a generous dollup of bacon grease in a large frying pan, or you could fry several pieces of bacon and crumble the bacon up and put it back in the pan with the grease.

Roughly chop a large onion, sweet onion is best but any will work, and cook it in the bacon grease until it is translucent.

Slice yellow summer squash or zucchini into 1/4 inch disks, discard the ends. Slice up enough for a whole pan full of squash, as they will cook down a lot. At least 6-8 good sized squash (about 6-7 inches long or a little bigger). This feeds three men and myself.

Add the squash to the onions and bacon grease, add salt and pepper to taste (lots of salt & not so much pepper), cover and let simmer (cook mine on 3) until the squash is soft and cooked down. Stir every 5-10 minutes to keep it from sticking to the bottom of the pan. The longer it cooks the more moisture will evaporate from it and the more you will need to stir it. It's ready to eat as soon as the squash is soft and limp, but you can let it simmer until the rest of the meal is ready, just don't burn it. 

I've found that cooking it in a stainless steel pan tastes better than cooking in cast iron. Cast iron gives it an "old" grease taste, I guess from the seasoning on the pan.

Very easy and so delicious! We all love squash this way!
SBJ


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Thank you!

So---- it sounds as if only "summer" squash is the kind that gets fried ----- not winter squash.........................


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

sweetbabyjane said:


> Hi tallpines,
> We fry squash a little differently than the way it's done on this post, but it is mighty good!
> 
> Melt a generous dollup of bacon grease in a large frying pan, or you could fry several pieces of bacon and crumble the bacon up and put it back in the pan with the grease.
> ...


My DH's family does this, too! Then they serve it with grated cheese on top. I had my doubts when DH said we were going to his aunt's for "stir fry", but it was delicious!


----------

